# Noobs



## Ambipom (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, there are a lot here. I find the bad grammar _extremley_ annoying.

So, uh, discuss~


----------



## Altmer (Aug 26, 2008)

how old are you


----------



## Eevee (Aug 26, 2008)

extremley


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 26, 2008)

I am sure you do

but guess what, nobody cares :B


----------

